# I’ve done it I’ve told everybody I know now, I will be homeless and won’t be able to stay in the area for work



## TBY1 (Aug 23, 2021)

I’m not being treated like this anymore

She has been seeing him since we got back from Australia the *****

So I whacked this up on Facebook earlier


Sit back people, get out your popcorn
I’ve been hurting far too much the last 23 months to even care anymore, it’s about time the truth is properly aired and I stop getting called a lair, threatened, doubted and worse

So today is the saddest day in my life other than close family passing, _my wife_ and I have now split up, my decision only I don’t share my wife with anybody else, a marriage is meant to be 2 people not 3. Since our leaving party for Australia I introduced her to somebody who I thought was a decent guy with good morals. Sadly I misjudged totally. Somehow they sneaked away from the majority of us A mate and I walked around the city trying to find them but they went to a hotel together, 2 this day nearly 23 months ago I’ve had to deal with the hurt, pain and disbelief that the most important person in my world could do this to me! I’ve had people tell me I couldn’t have it right as that’s not in her nature and it was obvious that she loved, adored you and I must be making it up. Sadly not. The messages and pictures they sent after to each other I saw. Then 6 weeks in to our new life _my wife_ decided to waste loads of money and returned to England for 2 weeks in a hotel whilst I was at work and I didn’t even know this was happening until I got home from work to a ****ty short blunt quickly written squiggle. I was devastated and just got drunk to hide my pain. They kept communication going yet I was told different obviously, the message I remember most is ‘can you wait 2 years for me to return’.

When I found out I got the threats and abuse that my wife is ugly and if I return I’m getting bashed!

Hey I’m the innocent party done nothing wrong other than be in love with my wife!!!
Pathetic

As time progresses I drink more some days to hide the pain and hurt and the I love you’s return and life gets better! But _my wife_ gets a secret mobile/tablet a TCT Alcatel one! Wonder what that was for

Always have my doubts and worries thou as anybody who has been hurt naturally would
_my wife_ returns to England and I get I love you but I’m not in love with you and they start the hidden secret communication once again properly, the thrill of a message or vile dirty image that you shouldn’t receive or send must be such a buzz! Then I get divorce papers claiming I’m in the wrong yet I’m trying to get over adultly and being wronged and becoming a better nicer human being all round.

I questioned _my wife_ about this divorce and she says she will cancel it and we will work on the marriage! Then she says in a email to him I’ve done anything about it, why would I when she said she was going to cancel it as she wasn’t thinking straight!

I’m not a stupid man, very clever In fact, I knew some underhanded stuff was happening, for the past 23 months I’ve been made to feel anxious, paranoid, scared, intimated and my health has suffered so much so I have regular counselling and am on constant medication. All the while I’m told that we will get a house together, we got a nearly new Mercedes, we’re working on us and occasionally I love you and always having kisses and cuddles and regular intimacy, but you know in your gut that somebody has changed from when they actually meant it and you knew,

Yesterday was laughable really

I get a can I go out tonight as the young kids from work and _"L"_ are going out as it’s pay day, concerned but a loving caring husband says of course be great for you I can pick you up if you need at any time. I have 2 jobs currently as I’m trying to get us as much money for the house ‘we’ wanted. _"L"_ never arrived occurring to _my wife_ as she was running late and missed a train

I get a few texts of niceness during the evening whilst I’m on my 13th working hour of the day.
I get home just before midnight, shower and wait. She Rolls in and I just knew. She acted ott nice, said the people she was with smoked but I clocked it instantly. She visited the bathroom twice very odd 🧐 didn’t want to but saw her phone and a notification that showed she was nowhere near where she said she was and In fact with the ex friend! Then I saw the taxi notification which guaranteed the ******** I was fed!

_my wife_ got into our bed and asked for a cuddle, I just said no, not happening! Took her phone and found stuff that shouldn’t happen with a marriage! Pics I should be getting sent actually to him, really weird images of him sent to her and crude vile words! Both playing the dare card not giving a **** about anything but there inappropriate deceitful actions and words!
I have so much stuff over the past 23 months saved safely if I showed it people would be gobsmacked! If anybody wants 2 see mr tiddler looking tough at 4am after a night on it DM me for the mirrored treat image I chuckled at for ages

I don’t deserve to be treated like this by a ‘special’ woman that even today I said I adored and love you so much and why I married you, she was my best friend on this earth and a guy I genuinely called a friend!

Well RG you can have her! And I’ve no idea where you work and for who , I don’t care either
I will be up spurs whenever I want to be also! I’ve had a season ticket for over 25 years! Only I say when I can’t attend

I’ve made many improvements over the past 3 months I won’t drink spirits ever again! And I’ve learnt so many lessons that I know how to treat the next person better and will be more cautious when hearing the I
Love
You

Some people are never satisfied anywhere. The grass always looks a little greener on the other side of the fence.

When the thrill wears off remember the grass is equally green on one's own side and that you should be satisfied with what you have

Good luck you deserve each other

I have all the proof to back up the above, it’s fascinating.

May 28th 2017

She said she promised to love and all the other stuff………. She didn’t mean a word of it

All our dreams and plans ruined for no reason other than a cheap buzz…. Hope the holiday Inn was worth it

The thing that really upsets and annoys me thou, not only have I lost my best friend and life companion, the woman I truly loved and adored out of the many I’ve known in my many years is the only 1 that’s actually let me down and broken my heart and soul

_{Edited to remove names ~ EleGirl}_


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Sorry man. At least you aren’t making the mistake of hiding their affair.
Now let her go. Cut off all contact and you’ll free yourself from this nightmare.

She’s not your friend. Friends are loyal, honest and trustworthy.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Please remove all names from your post or delete it entirely. I've sent a message to the mods alerting them as well. Everything here is searchable via Google and no matter what happens, how things play out, this is not the place to name names.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't think it's a good idea to put stuff like this on Facebook.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Ever heard the old saying, "Its the f-ing you get for the f-ing you got."


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

you can always push the light out of the other guy and then you won't be homeless...you maybe in jail but not homeless


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I don't think it's a good idea to put stuff like this on Facebook.


Everyone deals with infidelity differently. Least this way everyone can know in seconds haha. The guy is hurting in the worst way, he's p*ssed. Not only has the wife betrayed him, his best friend has too. It's his Facebook and he can post what he likes, as long as he isn't posting nudes.

When you walk through a storm
Hold your head up high
And don't be afraid of the dark


YNWA


----------



## TBY1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I don't think it's a good idea to put stuff like this on Facebook.


I agree but you know what sometimes you need to air the stuff that’s eating away at you! I’ve been treated appallingly for months and maybe years 
I’ve now ended that crap and feel better except the police have banned me from returning home


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

What happened with the revenge?


----------



## TBY1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> What happened with the revenge?


Erm it’s probably best I don’t publicly say but he and I were rowing last night for hours. He says he is coming for me, but I’m gonna get to him 1st. He doesn’t know where I am just now which is my advantage


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> Everyone deals with infidelity differently. Least this way everyone can know in seconds haha. The guy is hurting in the worst way, he's p*ssed. Not only has the wife betrayed him, his best friend has too. It's his Facebook and he can post what he likes, as long as he isn't posting nudes.
> 
> When you walk through a storm
> Hold your head up high
> ...


I doubt it's going to help him at all. Best just to tell family and v close friends.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TBY1 said:


> Erm it’s probably best I don’t publicly say but he and I were rowing last night for hours. He says he is coming for me, but I’m gonna get to him 1st. He doesn’t know where I am just now which is my advantage


Do you really want to go to jail?


----------



## TBY1 (Aug 23, 2021)

I don’t care tbh. He has done me wrong and payback is due


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TBY1 said:


> I agree but you know what sometimes you need to air the stuff that’s eating away at you! I’ve been treated appallingly for months and maybe years
> I’ve now ended that crap and feel better except the police have banned me from returning home


That's alright. Disappoint them by not even trying. Sorry you lost two important people to you. It happened to me once a long time ago, but at least it wasn't a spouse. It does make things awkward going forward, but I hope yours is a big enough world where it won't be as big a factor. Keep working hard and putting one foot in front of the other. Good luck with the divorce settlement. Get it rolling asap so it's over asap.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TBY1 said:


> I don’t care tbh. He has done me wrong and payback is due


You may care if you go to jail. I appreciate you are angry. Many of us here were treated very badly by ex spouses, but it's not the answer. You could be killed.
Honestly he isn't worth it and nor is she.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

TBY1 said:


> I agree but you know what sometimes you need to air the stuff that’s eating away at you! I’ve been treated appallingly for months and maybe years
> I’ve now ended that crap and feel better except the police have banned me from returning home


Why were you banned? Facebook?


----------



## TBY1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Marc878 said:


> Why were you banned? Facebook?


No wife has made out I scare her all of a sudden 🤣🤣🤣

It’s laughable. I prevented her from suicide twice since February after she induced loads of medications and didn’t gossip it just helped and now I’m a threat


----------



## TBY1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Marc878 said:


> Why were you banned? Facebook?


I’m always getting banned on fb. I speak the truth and melts don’t like it


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

TBY1 said:


> I’m always getting banned on fb. I speak the truth and melts don’t like it


You don’t need Fakebook anyway. What was everyone’s reaction after your post? Most probably knew anyway. The good thing is you can move on. You don’t need someone like that in your life anyway.
Think of it as a benefit to your new life.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

You won't be homeless, you can always live in the Mercedes.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

@TBY1

There are other ways to get revenge. If you search on Google you can get dog sh*t sent to him in a parcel. People actually do sell it haha, and you can choose the amount. Plus get a note/card with message. Or shove a load through his letter box but don't get seen.Does he drunk and drive? If yes give the police his info when you know he will be drunk driving or high on drugs. If she has a car put a smelly kipper hidden under her carpet if you can, or put into air vents so she can't notice. Hide under the boot lining or just a place she won't find it too easily. Don't do something that will put you in prison. She isn't worth it. The best revenge is to carry on with your life and date lots of good looking women and have fun.

When you walk through a storm
Hold your head up high
And don't be afraid of the dark


YNWA


----------



## TBY1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Lostinthought61 said:


> you can always push the light out of the other guy and then you won't be homeless...you maybe in jail but not homeless


Happening and I’ve told him


----------



## TBY1 (Aug 23, 2021)

VladDracul said:


> Ever heard the old saying, "Its the f-ing you get for the f-ing you got."


No please explain


----------

